

Show HN: Analytics of students in the classroom w/o expensive tech requirements. - ebzlo
http://www.kiteedu.com

======
dylanpyle
Looks like an very elegant and powerful service, I hope this takes off in a
major way.

What's your plan for monetization? Ultimately, school districts care about
support more than almost any factor (just look at the amount of horrendous
tech in use in any K-12 school; Blackboard etc doesn't have much else going
for it), and I'm sure a completely free hosted service with no visible income
source might be a little off-putting.

I found out that my alma mater H.S. has recently dropped serious money
(several thousands at least) on some seriously awful software - seriously
frustrating for students, teachers, and parents - and now are obligated to
continue using it because of the huge chunk of the budget that was lost.
What's worse, it does a fraction of what Kite appears to do. These are the
people who need to hear about your product -- well-meaning school IT staff who
would otherwise be picking bloatware out of a hat.

~~~
ebzlo
We're planning to partner with publishers of textbooks, test prep materials,
and question banks to sell their content in our marketplace (not yet
launched). It works very similar to the apple app store where we take a cut of
all sales. All their content would also then get integrated with our fax-to-
grade tech and analytics.

------
ebzlo
Getting a new demo set up is going to be a little slow right now (didn't
anticipate this much traffic).

